

InsertAdjacentHTML() Enables Faster HTML Snippet Injection - riledhel
http://hacks.mozilla.org/2011/11/insertadjacenthtml-enables-faster-html-snippet-injection/

======
pygorex
Another highly performant DOM manipulation technique that has wider browser
support and works on FF versions prior to 8: DOM Document Fragments
<http://ejohn.org/blog/dom-documentfragments/>

